
Show HN: Relay – 2.8“ color LCD Wifi IoT displays - arbuge
https://foundrytechnologies.com/relay.php
======
watermans
It’s a shame this has been overshadowed by the WWDC. I’ve been looking for
something like this to provide a dashboard for an RPi or some other server.

I do have a few questions:

1\. How do you interface with it? Is it exclusively via Wi-Fi? What about
serial?

2\. Does the network interface use SSL or some other form of security and/or
authentication?

3\. It looks like relay is controlled by pinging a server you control. Is
there any way around this? Suppose I don’t want this device on the web.

EDIT: Formatting and added third question

~~~
arbuge
Good questions:

1\. Wifi only. You set it up like so:
[https://blog.foundrytechnologies.com/setting-up-a-relay-
for-...](https://blog.foundrytechnologies.com/setting-up-a-relay-for-the-
first-time/)

2\. The firmware has SSL-support built-in but our server currently doesn't
support it too well.

3\. Not at this time. The idea behind making this an IoT device is to allow it
to be controllable from anywhere, not just the local network.

Regarding using it as a dashboard, we're planning on releasing an API for it
which should make that part easier.

